# Pic req dirtiest cars you have detailed



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

as above and if they were totally in a neglected state when they arrived i just want to see how you guys cleaned them :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

loads of threads like that in this very section! :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

went from this


























to this


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

lovely clean look


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

And after


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

From this:










to this :


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That doesn't count as dirty :lol: you can still make out what colour they are.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Its interesting a thread like this.....i remember customers in the past always saying "I havent washed it for a while for you ha ha" and i think well thats a bit silly ! Its very easy to make a dirty car look clean, without even correcting it because there is such a drastic change people automatically think it looks good, but the truth of the matter is, present a detailer with a clean(ish) car and then notice the magic of their true skill.

Anyway back to the thread topic:

before:

















After:









Im sure there are others....but i remember this one as the owner had taken it off road and left it for me.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry mate all my cars are not allowed to get dirty. Washed about every 5 days.


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

wow some dirty cars there and a great turnaround


----------



## Maru 123 (Feb 16, 2009)

here's mine:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some awesome turn arounds there Maru 123


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Interior wise its this



















to this



















Filthy eh


----------



## Bunji81 (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloomin eck, what a turn around on the corsa! do you have a write up for it? what was the best way for removing th mould off the seats?

Sorry for all the Q's :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I use all different kinds of cleaners on that particular car i used....................................................

wait for it........................












stardrops. Scrubbed with it in a bucket of hot water and wet vacced.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

to this








Dirty pics


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

*seats out..*

took the seats of this 307 , just an interior detail

G101 , Autosmart brisk and emm some Auto Smart Smart wheels used ( worked brill)























































thanks dave


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

From this...


























To this...


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 14, 2008)

Starting settings, too cold to do anything really:









Starting object.









Finished article.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

A couple from Ming
This had already been washed, clay barred and rinsed








Then I spent a day turning it into this










































Mings turn arounds


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Its amazing the differance when you clean your car after its been hanging for a while.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Ome Robert (Aug 4, 2010)

*Opel (Vauxhall) Astra*

Last treatment 3 yrs ago.. Before:









Almost pure APC. During:









After:









Before:









After:









Robert
Rotterdam


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha ace thread, heres a Hilux I did a while ago, not the dirtiest car I've done but one of them..


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

As I only clean my own cars I don't let them get as bad as the ones in here, that said I bought a Rover 600 with grey leather that I thought looked clean until I set away cleaning it.










Did my cousins to return him the favour of lending me the car for a few days


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Went to a meet down in Brighton in my old Lupo, motorway was wet so came back looking like this...










Ended up back to this...


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Car 1

From this


















to this

















Car 2

























to this


























Car 3










to this


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Went to a meet down in Brighton in my old Lupo, motorway was wet so came back looking like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Some before's




























Interior














































This was in for a Spring clean, applied 25ml of Armorall car wash gel, then 200ml Aldi APC , and then some astonish degreaser :tumbleweed: The degreaser done the trick on the lower section but the tree sap was still stubborn, I was about to chuck away a bottle of dri wash, but decided to give that a go on the roof and bonnet, this done the job, then it was on to the interior with the vac and steam cleaner, once this was completed the exterior has a lick of SRP via the polisher and then some EGP, whilst that was curing the windows were polished again with AG glass polish, then all buffed off.

I am about to return the car and pick up another, the after pictures to follow as photobucket is uploading really slowly  
Thanks for looking so far.....

After the wash but before the dri wash



















A reminder of the interior










Now some afters...
































































and finally


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Do some of these people live in their cars! I mean I can understand the outside getting dirty but the interiors are rank on some of these!!!


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Heres one i did













































after


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

My old Ranger.

From:










To:










However, these pictures do not allow you to experience the differences in smell. This is a 9 year old commercial that has lived a very, very tough life.

The money shot:

From:










To:










Not bad for £1800 and a bit of mechanical know how :thumb:

(Mods if the company name/number is a problem then I apologise and will remove the photo if needed!)


----------



## wickedredvtr (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine looking sorry for itself. Having moved to London to work for a short period I have no where to wash her and a few days down in Yeovil has taken its toll. But still cant bring myself to take her to the £5 round the corner.

Back up to the Lakes this weekend though to see my mam and my detailing stuff (had to take it home as only renting a room) so hopefully she will be looking better by Sat.



















not exactly dirtiest, but by my standards it is!


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

jake4 said:


> Heres one i did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the car i did was bad with green stuff on it :doublesho


----------



## 1956ultra (Dec 14, 2009)

waxy said:


>


Dirty car vs Wifes very ill Grandmother, sadly the car came off a poor second. :lol:


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Not sure if this counts as so far I've only got the 'before' pending some welding work I'm now doing. This is going to take some cleaning and decon. I'm optimistic it won't need respraying (apart from the small area of welding under the bonnet).










At least this wheel has an 'after' shot, just to show I'm not collecting pictures of dirty cars and parts. 



















My first attempt with Photobucket so hope it works. :thumb:

PS. The wheel isn't from the RS2000.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 12, 2009)

Want dirty? daily driver even in winter...


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Nice to see it gets used all year round. :thumb: Got any pictures of it clean?


----------



## ace275 (Jul 22, 2010)

Guys vectra from my work. Washes it once every 6-12 months.. And no, im serious, it seriously gets that neglected.

Before

































































































































Before/After Power-Hosing:

















After Blasting With the Powerhose Followed By Sponge Wash - Heavy staining still left

































































Claybar After Doing 1/6 Of A Door, After Power-Hosing and Sponging









Clayed and Waxed, Interior Cleaned. Light Faded, So No Good Pics


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone it goes to show how some people dont look after their cars


----------

